# Cable Blades



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Full circle blades all the way, anyone that don't clean line to there full bore is doing it half ass. I understand that some times it can't happen, but an attempt to do so should be done, exceptions, tub and lav sink, if your cleaning around the trap.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:I agree, if you are going to charge for a professional job, then DO A PROFESSIONAL JOB!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

First the straight head,then a cutter or applicable head.That means each line is hit a min. of 2 times.

Lines that only a drop-head will go through get only that head..


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

threaderman said:


> First the straight head,then a cutter or applicable head.That means each line is hit a min. of 2 times.


Thats what I do, rid the water with a flat and hit it with the cutter. May start with a smaller cutter and hammer it with the big cutter.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I trip in first with ridgid 4 bladed cutter head and then trip in a spiral saw blade, if I know it's a septic tank then I'll use a cutter. If I'm accessing the line through an undersized cleanout, I'll use a bent straight auger. This is a last resort as I'll go through a vent with a quickness. Ridgid 4 bladed cutter are my favorite, very hard to get stuck, bounce right over offsets and tear grease apart. It's the same blade I used for the urinal line. Spiral saw blades also work great for grease.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered a T-111 root saw from Ridgid and hope the thing gets here someday. First of next month, they say.

And I've got a list of four-bladed cutters to get, too. Too bad that didn't come with the package. 

I agree - small auger first, then a full-sized or at least as big as you can get.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*spoken like true turd herders$$$$$$*


----------



## jimqbaum (Sep 10, 2008)

*Blades, we don't need no stinking blades!*

Excuse me but.........
Roots equals line dammage equals pipe replacement equals mo money!
Now that's plumbing math 101 folks.:laughing:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

> dammage


 
EXCUSE ME! BUT TWO M'S EQUALS INCORRECT SPELLING WHICH EQUALS LOW IQ! jk jk :laughing::laughing:
NOW THATS GRAMMAR 101 FOLKS!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a customer who was going to get charged 10k to replace a 60' mainline that a local company said was collapsed. She called me for a second opinion and I pulled this out at around 30'(forgot distance). A 7/8 straight auger is in upper left corner to show scale. 

I explained to her how if I came and snaked out her line every 6 months, it would be 30 years before she spent 10k on me. She told me she wasn't going to live that long and has me come out every 4 months by her choice.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. very nice! a maintenance plan! repeat customers are very good for buisness ! they tend to spread the word!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> EXCUSE ME! BUT TWO M'S EQUALS INCORRECT SPELLING WHICH EQUALS LOW IQ! jk jk :laughing::laughing:
> NOW THATS GRAMMAR 101 FOLKS!


 
Newbie Wars!!! Mondays on Fox!! :jester:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Jim's his boss. Doubt it be much of a fight.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been playing tag with Ridgid. Probably the supply house fault for not knowing the layout of the catalog. I ordered a number of 5/8" rootsaws and four-bladed heads. What I got was one four-blade head and the rest was all replacement blades. Geez. The T-111 finally came in, though. Why is there always something back-ordered?

I re-ordered all the heads, and will keep the blades for spares.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I buy from north state. Did you get charged less for the replacement blades? I've asked ridgid to sell replacement blades but they said the market isn't there.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, the replacement blades are about half or less what the entire thing costs. That's weird because the rest is just the one-piece connector and a screw.

But if you look in the Ridgid catalog, on the K-50 or K60 page, you see the heads. The catalog number on the left is the head, the catalog number on the far right is for the replacement blades.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I had a customer who was going to get charged 10k to replace a 60' mainline that a local company said was collapsed. She called me for a second opinion and I pulled this out at around 30'(forgot distance). A 7/8 straight auger is in upper left corner to show scale.
> 
> I explained to her how if I came and snaked out her line every 6 months, it would be 30 years before she spent 10k on me. She told me she wasn't going to live that long and has me come out every 4 months by her choice.


That is why you are an awesome drain-cleaner!:rockon: You gave the customer *options* instead of _*pressuring*_ her in to a sewer replacement she might not need for a few years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I had a customer who was going to get charged 10k to replace a 60' mainline that a local company said was collapsed. She called me for a second opinion and I pulled this out at around 30'(forgot distance). A 7/8 straight auger is in upper left corner to show scale.
> 
> I explained to her how if I came and snaked out her line every 6 months, it would be 30 years before she spent 10k on me. She told me she wasn't going to live that long and has me come out every 4 months by her choice.


Why don't you sell her some Root-X?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This happened before I found rootx. I've only used it on one customer before. Kinda worried about because it's so easy to apply. What's to keep them from buying it somewhere else and applying it themself? Snaking is laborious and expensive and most customers would rather have me do it instead of them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

She'll still need cleaning with Root-X it's not a magic potion. But My concern is that the root that clump was attached to isn't dead and it's got to be close to pipe busting size just sitting in the hub ready to grow out again...

That will lead to a dig!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Redwood said:


> She'll still need cleaning with Root-X it's not a magic potion. But My concern is that the root that clump was attached to isn't dead and it's got to be close to pipe busting size just sitting in the hub ready to grow out again...
> 
> That will lead to a dig!


Good point. I never used root-x, but if you really want to avoid a dig, then its probably better to use it along with the cable-cleaning.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> Good point. I never used root-x, but if you really want to avoid a dig, then its probably better to use it along with the cable-cleaning.


Yea, It will kill whats there and since the pipe is already comprimised new ones will grow keeping you in business while giving a better chance of avoiding the dig.

Root-X isn't readily available except on line and through plumbers so it's not like tha homeowner is going to run down to big box and get a can.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Root-X isn't readily available except on line and through plumbers so it's not like tha homeowner is going to run down to big box and get a can.


Don't worry, it will be their soon enough. Last time I was in Home Depot they were selling Ridgid K380 machines. I guess they want Hank the Handyman getting into drain cleaning


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup, the Home Despots here are carrying machines up here too.:furious:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Yup, the Home Despots here are carrying machines up here too.:furious:


I wouldn't worry about it, we'll just get more calls with cables stuck in lines!:thumbup: Unfortunately the emergency room will also get more calls with people tied up to steel cables.:hang:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, we'll just get more calls with cables stuck in lines!:thumbup: Unfortunately the emergency room will also get more calls with people tied up to steel cables.:hang:


Yep, Kinda like fishing in a barrel when the customer has given it the best shot and given up!:laughing:

No negotiations here's the price!:thumbup:

Then I pop it clear as fast as I can just to show off!:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

In my experience a collapsed main lines back up 30 minutes after snaking. If it is in fact collapsed, you are doing her a disservice by snaking it and sullying your own reputation as a professional. That being said, I agree with service guy that you should always provide the customer with a little education of the situation and your recommendation, then let them make the final call. Any less and your a hack, any more and your a shyster.:thumbdown:


----------

